# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  calcul du diametre de ferret

## milach

Bonjour, 
aprs une longue recherche sur Internet  propos du diamtre de ferret, je ne trouve rien. 
Auriez vous un code ou une mthode pour le calculer?

Cordialement.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

malheureusement, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une mthode miracle ou du moins optimise  ::(: 
J'ai peur qu'il faille faire une recherche exhaustive sur les rotations possibles (180 / pas).
Ensuite un petit Bresenham permettra d'aller chercher les points du primtre, que je te conseille au pralable de noter diffremment pour les reconnatre.

----------


## milach

Mais en fait c'est quoi le diamtre de Ferret ? J'avais cru comprendre que c'tait la plus longue distance entre deux points du primtres, la trajectoires de cette distance devait passer dans l'objet, et tre minimale. 
Ce n'est pas a? J'avoue tre perdu avec le diamtre de Ferret.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

non la distance entre maximale entre deux points du primtre c'est le diamtre Euclidien.

Le diamtre de Feret c'est *la plus grande distance entre deux droites parallles et tangentes  la formes*.
Rciproquement, tu as aussi la plus petite distance.

----------


## ToTo13

Un lien qui pourrait intresser des personnes : http://www.cb.uu.se/~cris/blog/index.php/archives/408

----------


## Kangourou

Bonjour,

effectivement, la mthode la plus classique pour calculer le diamtre de Feret consiste  passer par le polygone convexe, puis  calculer le "rotating caliper" (pas de traduction sous la main...).

le lien d'origine est le suivant (en anglais):
http://cgm.cs.mcgill.ca/~orm/rotcal.html

C'est plus prcis, et normalement plus rapide que d'effectuer une recherche sur un ensemble d'angles prdfinis. Je dois avoir un code Matlab dans un coin, j'essaie de le retrouver.

A+

----------

